# I need a picture of a nail polish bottle (free)



## atodd212 (Jun 18, 2010)

Does anyone have a picture of a nail polish bottle. I have been to so many sights and everyone wants to charge at least 15.00 to download the picture. Does anyone have one in their files that they wouldn't mind sharing or point me in the direction of a free picture.


Thanks in advance,


Alicia


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I believe Rodney discourages file sharing BUT why not take the photo yourself. A nail polish bottle should be easy to get


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

+1 what Charles stated, rules clearly states no file sharing, also google, and clip art sites should have them in abundance.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Alicia, since you are one of my KNK customers, you are more than welcome to email me directly when you need help with a design. I often photograph items in my own home and then vectorize them! : )


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

The above posters are correct  we do not allow file sharing here, as most licenses when a file is bought, is for that persons use only and not to be shared for free. I would also be careful of the advice of using images found on google, as most of them are also licensed items and you could get into some trouble using someone elses image without permission. If you do find a image on google, make sure that the owner of the image is making it available royalty free. Sometimes you can find free images, but they are usually just for personal use, and not to be used commercially  Hope this helps


----------

